# DIY AC70 refugium



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm planning to do this mod soon and have a few questions.
The first round will be in regards to the technicalities around the build itself.

Are baffles necessary if I plan to use a smaller impeller?

Does the inlet length matter? Or should it be relatively small, simply so it's less noticeable in the tank?

Would a cheap dollarama style set of LED's be enough to grow the macro algae, or what are other lighting approaches should I look at?

Does aquarium silicone really need to cure for a week?!

Any advice on the build is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Greg_o;226198]I'm planning to do this mod soon and have a few questions.
The first round will be in regards to the technicalities around the build itself.

Are baffles necessary if I plan to use a smaller impeller?

_here is what I experienced with 110. It did not matter what I did I always had a bubbles, until filter output above water. I even tried to attach piece of acrylic from the output inside a water. It helped to reduce bubbles, but not much. _

Does the inlet length matter? Or should it be relatively small, simply so it's less noticeable in the tank?

Would a cheap dollarama style set of LED's be enough to grow the macro algae, or what are other lighting approaches should I look at?

Does aquarium silicone really need to cure for a week?!

_I used it after 3 days in live tank, since I did not have a choice, but probably it could be good idea to have it in water for few days. You should wait at least 48 hours before silicon will dry._

Any advice on the build is appreciated, thank you.

I do not know size of your tank and you guys can agree or disagree with me, but *these small refugiums* are useless and waste of time and money

and here is the why:

*Growing algae* in a sump/refugium also helps absorb waste that would otherwise pollute the main tank. with this size AC70 you will not be able to grow anything including chaeto. I mean in amounts required to absorb nitrates. It will be easier for you just to do one additional water change.

*Protect small organisms so that they can be self-replenishing*. This works especially when you want to grow "feeder" organisms to a certain size so that they can reproduce before the entire population is eaten. What Live stock do you plan to have in main tank that will require these small organisms?

*Increases overall water volume of aquarium, making it more stable* AC70 will not really increase your water volume.

*Separate fish that are delicate or prone to bullying* It is not apply for AC70

Many experts suggest sizing a refugium so that it is 20% the size of the main tank and there must be sufficient water flow through the refugium. Otherwise it will became storage for ammonia

This is my personal opinion based on the extensive reading and personal experience.
I had AC110 and expensive like this
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/AQ-HOR12/CPR+AquaFuge+Hang-On+Refugium+-++Small.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I somewhat agree with Greg. I had a 6 gallon tank and had no space for a refuge except a ac30 and figured out real quick that the whole setup was definitely to small

If you really have to, try making a refuge out of a 1 gallon betta tank or something like that. You could run the line parallel to a AC30 or AC70 intake so it doesn't look so messy.

Either way, good luck!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. 

Gotta say I'm surprised to hear this since I've read a lot of people swear by refugiums even thid size, but I value your first hand experience.

Not sure what I'll do now - keep researching this build, build a larger unit, or hold off altogether.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the best to get bigger tank with the small sump

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

How much of a benefit would a 20 gal sump including refugium be in my case (20 gal long reef tank)?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I am also starting up a 20 gallon long reef tank and have the same question. I have a 5 gallon tank that could be used as a refugium, would that work as well?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

read my post from *12-26-2011, 06:46 PM* and decide what benefit you will get.

increasing total volume of the water will already be beneficial, but it not says that you will be able to increase number of fishes in your system

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i was trying to grow chaeto, didn't work out. I use it for filter media. aka, hard sponges to grab the 'stuff' in the water, i also use it for phosphate media and carbon/chemi pure. i do think the baffle works well, as it makes the water flow up, so there never is a scum layer on the bottom of the refuge.


ac70 is good, ac100 would be what i'd upgrade to. and i do use an AC30 propeller instead of the AC70's. 


It's great for flow!


----------

